# Towtal, Stoke on Trent



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I have to fill in a couple of days in late August ,while my van is being worked on at the Towtal workshop , never really spent much time in that neck of the woods and wondered if anyone knows of any must do's while there

Baza :?


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Try a visit to the Wedgewood Factory. My wife was keen to go and I must say I found it more interesting than I thought I would.

We spent about 3 hours+ there including lunch.


regards


David


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

alton towers is 20 mins away, trentham monkey park is 5 mins away and the best football team in the premier is over the road! 

regards karlb


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If the weather is nice,have a day at Trentham Gardens,if you have the grand kids with you,as said above Alton Towers.Only one word of warning,if you are approaching the big pub at Meir cross roads going out towards Uttoxeter check the windows from OUTSIDE!,if they are all glaized,the fight hasn't started,and if some are boarded up,you have probably missed it,LOL.If you still want a drink,keep your chin in and your guard up. There are lots of Staffordshire oatcake shops,mines a grated cheese and Branston,warmed in the oven.Have fun.
Jented.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Me again.
Thought an old steel works had been made into a water park,checked and it has. Water World?..Eutruria? (An area of Stoke). Check it out for yourselves,looks good with kids in tow. Hopefully,some "Clay Head LOL LOL.),will 1.Let you know if it's any good, and 2.Verbaly chastise me for calling them names.
Jented.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Towtal*

Would also like any reccomends for some good food in nice surroundings close to Towtal, if anyone has any,
Dont like the sound of the pub Jented mentioned LOL 

Baza


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

The carvery within the garden centre at Trentham gardens is very good, and if the weather is the same as the past few week its good to sit outside overlooking the gardens. There is also an adjacent Italian pizza restaurant but I have not tried it. Other food places are also available within the site.


----------

